# What I have been Up To



## MedicPrincess (Dec 15, 2006)

Thought you guys might enjoy a couple pictures of what I have been up to for the past month or so....


These were the night before Thanksgiving... 6 patients...5 trauma alerts, 1 stable...over 1 hour extrication time.

S.O. and FHP had each issued a BOLO for the blue truck. He had been reported for weaving in and out of lanes, nearly running people off the road, and a host of other things....


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 15, 2006)

These were shortly after Thanksgiving.  She used to be driving a convertible.  She ended up with C-7 and T-5,6,7 Fxs as well as an approx 12 in avulson on her scalp.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 15, 2006)

And this is what happens when your hauling butt from S.O. after stealing from KMart and decide to hop an 8 foot privacy fence....He had a pain level of 0/10.  Of course he had smoked a rock and had "at least" 15 beers....


----------



## premedtim (Dec 15, 2006)

So nothing interesting has happened huh?   sheesh, it's amazing what people will do when they're on drugs or intoxicated.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks like people in Florida need to learn how to drive...LOL


----------



## Tincanfireman (Dec 15, 2006)

Was the rollover on Okaloosa Island or out near Navarre on 98?  That stretch of road (and the sugar sand) look mighty familiar. What I wouldn't give to live there again... (sigh...:sad: )


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 15, 2006)

Ridryder911 said:


> Looks like people in Florida need to learn how to drive...LOL



I dunno, they seem to be pulling off some pretty cool car wrecks. hehe


----------



## MedicPrincess (Dec 16, 2006)

Tincanfireman said:


> Was the rollover on Okaloosa Island or out near Navarre on 98?  )


 
The Island....at the seawall.  I have some other pics of the next night, and 2 more roll overs.  In the same area.

They just get driving so fast, get a tire in the sand and its all over for them.


----------



## fm_emt (Dec 16, 2006)

btw, Princess - glad to hear that medic school is going well for you. We miss you! And we love the photos


----------

